# Treasure Mountain Hut - Silverton



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Check out this blog post on our trip to the Treasure Mountain Hut. Incredible trip

The Colorado Kayak Chronicle: Treasure Mountain Hut - Silverton, CO


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice Tr.. Looks like your crew had a great trip!

Great to see that you took advantage of the Treasure Hut.. I hope to make a few days down there to ski in the spring with Max once the snowpack has a chance to settle a bit...

Also Max and crew are friendly to the sled access thing and what a place to have the sleds!!


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm heading there day after tomorow, with a little motor assist. Anyone else have any good beta for us? we are going to leave the hut and ski at the resort for a day and then get back into the hut, am I biting off too much?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

just ski at the hut. that sounds like a lot of unnecessary uphill skiing. the skiing around the hut is unbelievably good.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

After I rebuild Slee's burned up sled, I'd be all about a little sled access before I sell it.

I may offer more details to that story once I get past the sticker shock.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Bring the sleds and talk to Max... See if they already have a road cut in with the cat or will they have to make one. Plan on sled access for day one then decide if the lift is where you want to be on your 2nd day. 

You should get a storm/some new snow and should have a great time. The sled access stuff is epic and you can get in more laps that you think with a sled up there..

Dave what type of sled and what did you break? Just wonderin..


----------

